# Girl Dog or Boy Dog?



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Just curious if human males/females, in general, prefer one sex or the other.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I would prefer a female dog. In fact, I have one


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I would rather have a female, just so there's no dangly thing


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Neutered either way. Backyard breeding annoys the **** out of me.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Doesn't matter. I just happen to have a lil' Yorkshire Terrier that's a girl.


----------



## rocky (Oct 14, 2006)

Female dog for one reason: I had a neutered male dog when I was younger that peed on everything in sight. Females will just squat and go on the ground, but for males its more of a contest to see just how many different objects they can whiz on. I realize its natural instinct and they are only marking but I don't enjoy having everything outside covered in dog piss. I've had spayed females ever since and they make just as good of a companion.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't really care. My first dog was a boy, and I liked him mainly because he was with me for three years (which really seemed longer than it sounds now). He was also smart. He was always walking himself in the morning and in the evening, he made sure he went poo-poo outside our property, and he quickly learned he could trim his own nails if he scratched long enough on one of our more expensive chairs. It's like he knew everyone in the house was too lazy to have a dog.

Though as far as preference goes, I think _he_ liked female humans better.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Cat dog.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

(other) I'd rather have a de-sexed cat - which i have.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm a male who'd prefer no dog. I don't care to pick up poop.



Becky said:


> I would rather have a female, just so there's no dangly thing


That really depends on the dog. I knew a woman who owned a full-sized poodle (not one of those little toy poodles) and that dog was hung like a horse and it was impossible to miss. Then I knew somebody with a Pomeranian and there is no way you'd know the gender without digging through that huge furry coat to see what sort of equipment it has. I guess it was male, not that I could tell.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Girl Dog or Boy Dog?*



OneIsALonelyNumber said:


> I would prefer a female dog. In fact, I have one


That does allow you to yell "Hey, b*tch!" when calling your dog. :lol


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

Becky said:


> I would rather have a female, just so there's no dangly thing


Neutered dogs don't have dangly things. Which is the best way to go.

Rocky not all male dogs lift their legs. Especially if neutered at a young enough age. I had a female dog that lifted her leg. :lol

As far as a preference. I have had numerous male dogs and numerous female dogs. Each one is an individual and had thier own personalities and habits. So I don't have one.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

What I can't understand with dogs is how they can "pee on demand": they're able to do a wee-wee here and a wee-wee there at practically every corner. They must have fantastic bladder control.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I have a neutered male dog who usually lifts his leg, but only a little bit, like he's not quite sure why he's doing it. I have hope that one day he'll make me proud and do the full lift thing :lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

My dog is a female but I went to see her litter thinking I would get a male chocolate lab. I ended up with a female yellow lab, just because she stood out as such a happy, adorable dog. I love dogs!!!!!! Boy or girl wouldnt really matter to me as I knew that whatever dog I got I would get fixed.

DOGS RULE!!!! I have said it before, Dogs are BETTER than people :lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> I'm a male who'd prefer no dog. I don't care to pick up poop.


I dont think anyone likes to do that but that just goes with the territory of having a dog...:stu ... my dog is a great companion!!!!

But that said dogs are NOT for everyone, I do know that.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I would recommend UltraShy not get a dog.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I dont think there is any chance of that happening!! :lol


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

rocky said:


> Female dog for one reason: I had a neutered male dog when I was younger that peed on everything in sight. Females will just squat and go on the ground, but for males its more of a contest to see just how many different objects they can whiz on. I realize its natural instinct and they are only marking but I don't enjoy having everything outside covered in dog @#%$. I've had spayed females ever since and they make just as good of a companion.


I had a female dog that was the same way.

The main thing I'd ask myself when choosing a gender for a dog is whether or not I was going to ever get another dog before that one dies.

I dunno how male and female act together, but I get amused watching two male dogs of a household beat the **** out of each other each day. Once they tire out, they kiss and make up, and use each other as a pillow to sleep on.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am a male :lol.
I had a male dog; he was a cool dog!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Run, cool dog, run.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

no preferance. though i wouldnt get two females


----------



## grownboy84 (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm not aware of any differences between the two genders as far as personality goes - I've never had a dog.



Nonamia said:


> As far as a preference. I have had numerous male dogs and numerous female dogs. Each one is an individual and had thier own personalities and habits. So I don't have one.


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

LostInReverie said:


> I would recommend UltraShy not get a dog.


That's for sure :lol


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I have a preference for spayed females, only because that's what I've had in the past. But... if I came across a make dog that I really liked and wanted to adopt, I wouldn't hold his gender against him :b


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Doesnt matter to me. One thing that Becky brought up is the dangly thing boys have :lol Sometimes it can gross me out a little if the male dog has wood and rolls around on your pillows.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

How about a female rolling around on your pillows when she's in heat?


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

no preference.
but both dogs I have ever had (and currently have) are neutered females.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> How about a female rolling around on your pillows when she's in heat?


Sure, I'll take one.

Oh, wait... you're talking about dogs. :blank


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

No preference.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I've always preferred *****es.


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

Strength said:


> I've always preferred *****es.


Your not talking about dogs are you? :lol


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

It doesn't really matter to me. I have two German shorthaired pointers, one male and one female, and there doesn't seem to be much difference.

The only place I get picky about gender is in terriers. The male terriers I've met are all jerks that pee on everything in sight. Except pit bulls.


----------

